# Pics come out darker in raw



## TurKFX (Sep 20, 2011)

I was taking some pics of my other camera to sell. I used Sony SLT a55. Pics come darker in raw, but when i convert to jpeg, colors look ok. Any reason for that? And is there anyway to fix it?


----------



## MTVision (Sep 20, 2011)

The camera process the JPEGS in-camera.  You have to process the RAW out of the camera.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 21, 2011)

another thing to look at is the color space your raw file is in vs jpeg.  jpeg is usually in srgb for web and windows work.  the default raw color space usually looks muted in comparison (in windows picture viewer for instance)


----------

